
The New Economics of Saving the World - ericvanular
https://ericvanular.com/the-new-economics-of-saving-the-world/
======
ericvanular
We can use the same economic engine which drove us down the hole of a carbon-
based society to pull ourselves back out of it. Regardless of how you feel
about capitalism, it is a strong machine for getting things done. Let’s line
up the financial incentives with the well-being of the planet.

